# Inflation Bunny



## Crazydaisy (Dec 8, 2016)

This my first Inflation art and I hope you guys like it!

www.furaffinity.net: Inflation Bunny by Crazydaisy The link to my artwork


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 9, 2016)

Furry fetishes are weird man. I can never help but feel like "_Inflation_" and "_Feederism_" go hand in hand or if they're actually one in the same thing, sure feels that way. But I suppose that'd be like saying "_Macro_" would be one in the same thing to, huh?

Lol...


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Whats inflation kink?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 9, 2016)

MS paint lol


----------



## Crazydaisy (Dec 9, 2016)

I drew on Clip art studio lol


----------



## atmaner (Dec 9, 2016)

Love the pic man keep up the good work


----------

